# Strawberry 11-16-2011



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

We launched renegade at 8:30 am and the air temp was 3 deg. We got off the water at 4 pm and the temp was 26 deg. The fishing was fast an furious. We had stretches were we litterly could not keep up with the two pole permits we each were using. Numerous triple and double hook ups. We ended the day with a boat total of 85. It was unreal. This was the best strawberry trip I have ever had. 

The road was snow packed but passable, and the ramp was not to bad it was snow covered but not ic,e it was not a problem to launch the alum. boat but if this storm that is coming puts much more down than I don't know how much more access from renegade there will be. If you do go up the light colored tube jigs tipped with minnow was the ticket. We did pick up a few on pointer minnows but only a few. 

The big fish of the day was a 5 lb - 20 inch cutt that had a 10 inch fishes tail sticking out of its throat. I can not wait to go again.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the information as well as the road report. Oh the fishing sounds too tempting up there but my poor little car would never make that snow packed road. Gonna have to call out my other fishing buddys to see if they want to fish there. That 5lb cutt at 20 inches hat to be a true fatty! Have fun up there!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Hopefully the action will still be hot for ice on.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of the 5lb fatty that had the 10 inch fish in its mouth.
[attachment=0:j3hs80qt]photo3 cropped (Small).jpg[/attachment:j3hs80qt]


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

DeadI said:


> Here is a pic of the 5lb fatty that had the 10 fish in its mouth.
> [attachment=0:3d1f5o9d]photo3 cropped (Small).jpg[/attachment:3d1f5o9d]


So does that count as 2 fish on your limit? :O>>: 
Gross but totally cool man! Your experience sounded like an awesome memory making one for sure. I thought about tooning motorless but my twin will be stuck on shore and well I hear it aint so hot for bank tanglers right now. Still I just might get out there this weekend. Thanks for the detailed report!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report!!! Looks like ill be freezing on Sunday.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, sounds like you had on of those days we all dream of! Well worth putting up with the cold.


----------

